# Mesinger B1 Deluxe Saddle



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Nov 9, 2019)

Were Mesinger B1 Deluxe saddles reproduced? Can anyone advise of the approximate year or any other info on this saddle? Is this correct for an early (49/50) Phantom. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2019)

This ad shows the Mesinger saddle on an early '50 model so I would say yes they were used. That said I can't recall ever seeing an original bike (Phantom) with the B1 seat. There seems to be a lot of variance on the very early bikes. Besides the Mesinger seat you can see what appear to be T10s, the old style tank decal, tires are U.S. Royal Master, and no decal on the guard, V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 9, 2019)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> Were Mesinger B1 Deluxe saddles reproduced? Can anyone advise of the approximate year or any other info on this saddle? Is this correct for an early (49/50) Phantom. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1092979
> 
> ...





They did remake a Comical reproduction of the B1 for the Columbia Superbe repop bike....
Oversize stamp, post war style chassis....
looks like that might be one....send an overall pic of the entire saddle top to see the Stamp in scale
with the saddle.
Your 50 phantom most likely had a Phantom saddle.... Very rare to see
the standard seat on those bikes even tho the literature shows it in a 'droooooooring'.....Lol

some of the catalog 'renderings' can be a bit off the mark!


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Nov 9, 2019)

Here it is, and thanks.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Nov 13, 2019)

What do you think about the stamp?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2019)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> What do you think about the stamp?




Looks like the typical B1 stamp. Like Bob said I'd get a Phantom saddle for the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 14, 2019)

stamp does look large...I'm thinking that's the Columbia reproduction seat

measurement would confirm


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2019)

this is not an original mesinger


----------



## Miq (Nov 17, 2019)

Columbia Repro:




Original Boy's B-1 Deluxe not restored




The Columbia stamp looks bigger than the OG stamp, even on a boys seat. 

The yellow modern looking material under the cuts in the Columbia covering looked weird to me...even when I saw it for sale on eBay in Sept.


----------



## ADReese (Nov 17, 2019)

For what it's worth, I owned a 1950 Phantom a few years ago that had a regular mesinger saddle instead of the larger seat. It was a super original bike that had been in storage for decades.


----------

